# cycling gloves



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok so I've just bought my first road bike which is being delivered on Tuesday.

I'm ditching the car to work now and going to be cycling, I'm looking for some warm cycling gloves for the cold winter mornings obviously as warm as possible but also thin enough to have good feel of the brakes and gears etc.

Thanks


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

go to a cycle shop and try them on is my advise avoid internet if you can brands vary too much in sizeing


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

661 winter gloves mate, really good, I used them for downhill biking in winter without any complaints.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

chrisc said:


> go to a cycle shop and try them on is my advise avoid internet if you can brands vary too much in sizeing


Aye I think that's my best bet, been eyeing up the sealskinz winter gloves


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been using Defeet Dura's this winter and they've been great, they're knitted and have feeling in them, work when wet (as I found out tonight) and are fairly wind proof.
For last week when it was freezing I was in Dakine snowboard gloves, not much use for braking or shifting but warm hands.

http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/item/DeFeet/Dura-Glove-Etouch/2MKP

It depends on how much you feel the cold so try before you buy.


----------

